# Headphone Buying Advice Required | Budget ~ 1k1



## KDroid (Feb 9, 2012)

*Headphone Buying Advice Required | Budget ~ 1k*

I'm in search for decent headphones. Mainly for watching movies & listening to Music. Not much of an audiophile. Will use 'em for about an hour a day. Budget's 1k. Max Budget = 1.2k 

Products in consideration: Philips SHP2700, Sennheiser HD201


----------



## sukant (Feb 10, 2012)

Philips SH2700 or if ready to spend a little more get a HD 202 , vast difference in SQ between HD201 nd HD202 , totally worth the extra 500 you will be paying.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 13, 2012)

My suggestion will be *Audio Technica ATH-T200@1.3k *from flipkart.Yes you heard right now flipkart selling Audio Technica headphones 
Flipkart.com: Audio Technica ATH-T200: Headphone

Check the review of these headset to understand more about the product.
Audio Technica T200 review - TechEnclave

Cheers


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2012)

Cannot recommend as the only IEM within this range I tried are SM PL 11 and Sony EX57LP.

Btw if you are looking for VFM IEMs with good bass punch, airiness, sparkly treble and modest mids then these are pretty good. I am considering ordering these but if you want I can include one for you, provided you pay the price in advance. Each earphones sell at 30euro after applying discount coupon. Shipping is 8 EURO for complete package (last time I ordered 4 earphones).
Xears® Turbo Devices TD4 Black Ebony Wood Edition - In Ear Kopfhörer
In Ear Kopfhörer - Experience XE200PRO Walnut Edition

I can get some discount too if the number of earphones exceed 4-5 as I bought from Xears before too. So if anyone else is interested then PM me.


----------



## Krow (Feb 13, 2012)

^Kunal is looking for headphones I think.

Well I haven't heard much of this budget so I'll just say go for T200.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2012)

^^blatant oversight

No idea about headphones.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

sukant said:


> Philips SH2700 or if ready to spend a little more get a HD 202 , vast difference in SQ between HD201 nd HD202 , totally worth the extra 500 you will be paying.



I can't  Very restricted budget!



Tenida said:


> My suggestion will be *Audio Technica ATH-T200@1.3k *from flipkart.Yes you heard right now flipkart selling Audio Technica headphones
> Flipkart.com: Audio Technica ATH-T200: Headphone
> 
> Check the review of these headset to understand more about the product.
> ...




Is T200 really worth the extra rs. 200 spent? I'm getting HD201 @ Rs.1150. if yes, I'll go for T200.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 14, 2012)

Quoting  from above review link



> The T200 is retailing for 1350 which puts in the HD201/HD202 territory. I haven't heard the HD202 and I heard the HD201 a long time back so I wont compare them. However the HD201 are rather hard to drive and from what reviews I have read of the HD202 I hear they are bassy dark sounding headphones. The T200 are slightly bright headphones with not so much bass quantity so the HD202 and T200 are very different animals..


So,  if you need some bassy sound choose HD201 if something bright with appropriate treble and mid.Then T200. But I will suggest for Audio Technica T200 as its all-rounder Headset in this price range


----------



## KDroid (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I need some bassy sound. I am going to wait for a month or so... (Till my exams get over) In the mean time, If I get a good deal on HD201 or SHP2700, I'll get 'em. Otherwise, I will go for ATH-T200.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 20, 2012)

So you are planning for full on masti after exams.... (same here )
You should wait for buying, after exams you may get a better headphone in your budget, headphone price reduce or your budget increase....


----------



## KDroid (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm getting an MP3 Player too....

MP3 Players in Consideration: Cowon iAudio E2, Apple iPod Shuffle. Which one should I go for? No Idea.  [Budget = 3k]

I'll buy headphones in July. I will have considerable amount to spend on headphones then.


----------



## gulati.ishank (Apr 5, 2012)

KDroid said:


> I'm getting an MP3 Player too....
> 
> MP3 Players in Consideration: Cowon iAudio E2, Apple iPod Shuffle. Which one should I go for? No Idea.  [Budget = 3k]
> 
> I'll buy headphones in July. I will have considerable amount to spend on headphones then.



I think sansa clip zip will be best for u. I am also thinking of buying one.
Grabmore.in : Online Shopping of Electronics in India, Buy SanDisk SDMX22-004G-A57K Sansa Clip Zip 4 GB (Black) with cheapest price.
I think it is available on ebay too for Rs.3500


----------



## KDroid (Apr 6, 2012)

Ordered iAudio E2 from Flipkart @ 2.9k.


----------

